# LF:10 gal aquarium for 8 year old boy who saved his cash to get started



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This caught my eye on Craigslist & the first thing that came to my mind was this generous community here at BCA the ad reads:

*"Fish tank aquarium wanted for 8 year old boy"*
my 8 year old son loves fish and has saved up $25 for a fish tank 
Looking for a 10 gallon tank/aquarium with lights and fillter for $25 or less
willing to pick up any offers please email to [email protected] or call 604-820-4822 
Thank you have a nice day 
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/wan/1711649239.html

even if someone had a 10 gal with a top for free he could get a new hob filter and heater for it at Walmart with the money he has. Could be a future member in the making lol


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I am pretty sure that I have a 10G that i can donate to this but I don't think I have a lid for it. I will check my shed tomorrow


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i emailed them too...the phone # is in mission so i may be handier. i have a complete he can have at no charge . see who they get back too.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You guys rock!! Just 2 of the many reasons this is such a great community/site! I'm sure that kid is gonna be one happy fella by the weekend


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Good on you guys. Always a good thing to help a kid get into the hobby. That's how I ot started, a free 10 gallon set up.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Being an animal lover and still a "kid" (for a while at least), I remember the feeling of longing for a pet. Good on you guys for being great people and helping him get into the hobby!!!


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think we could spare some nice substrate, don't really have a lot of fresh water stuff anymore.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some natural gravel


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I have angels and corries if some one can deliver


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 15 gallon eclipse bow front he can have it comes with built in filtration.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!! You guys have just made a completed setup for a 8 year old!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy smpkes eh  I spoke to the guy and offered a free 10 gallon and filter so he would still have $ for a light . He is coming into town this week to pick up a company van ( his broke down yesterday ) he will be coming by my place to do so. I any one wants to donate a canopy and light ... 
He is also going to bring his son to have alook at my tanks.I am sure MTS as well as BTS virus will get passed on to him.....
Or his Dad might just go buy him a hamster instead ....upon seeing my place


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ok well pass on i have a stand and canopy/light i can give them some seeded gravel and media that if they get when they r ready to set up the bacteria should still be good when they get home with it..... i have a few fish they can choose from if they want as well....i emailed them my phone # already. thanks Bill.


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

I also have a canopy and light for a 10gal that I'm not using, and will give up for free... no stand though... offered some plant clippings too. Already sent an email...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I love this forum. You guys are all awesome. That kid is going to be so set up. And yes, MTS and BTS virus is definitely headed his way.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, Bill, you have probably changed the direction of that boy's life! Better just set him up with a 100 gallon and get it over with....



Aquaman said:


> Holy smpkes eh  I spoke to the guy and offered a free 10 gallon and filter so he would still have $ for a light . He is coming into town this week to pick up a company van ( his broke down yesterday ) he will be coming by my place to do so. I any one wants to donate a canopy and light ...
> He is also going to bring his son to have alook at my tanks.I am sure MTS as well as BTS virus will get passed on to him.....
> Or his Dad might just go buy him a hamster instead ....upon seeing my place


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just wondering what he finally got if anyone knows. 10gal 50gal 100gal? lol......This site and the members are just awesome & the generosity is amazing! Cheers to all of you!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the family came by the other day and i gave him my 10g set up but i didnt have an extra heater of that size....needed some cleaning, the gravel some rinsing and filter media but dad has a 55g he can steal some from. They actually have 2 boys so he was waiting to hook up with bill sometime next week i believe.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well thats good to hear. Maybe they will become members here, And Cheers to you Onefish! that was awesome of you & everyones else as well


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well they came by last night and grabbed the tank .filter and a bucket of gravel. Nice couple good kids. The tank he has is one of them dual cubes conected with to clear pipes ....like the one a member here has ...He says hes cruised the forum and will probably join.
He is from Mission and if anyone wants to offer him some tank trinkets out that way I am sure they would be more than gratefull .Number on first post .

Oh and us BCA Members....we do rock !! each and every one!!...except them Canuck haters ..... ..lol j/k ...its just a game boys .
Sorry ..just had to 
bill


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats great to hear Bill they are good to go


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Oh and us BCA Members....we do rock !! each and every one!!...except them Canuck haters ..... ..lol j/k ...its just a game boys .
> Sorry ..just had to
> bill


haha I couldn't agree more


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a small hob filter, media, small heater, blah, blah, blah.....just let me know what he needs.


----------

